# Trailer spindles too short



## chadzeilenga (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi All,
I worked through pulling both hubs, cleaning out old grease, new double lip seal along with repacked bearings.

I noticed that when I disassembled there was no washer between outer bearing and castle nut. I ordered a pair and started to reassemble. With the washer installed, I can barely get the cotter pin through the hole? Is this normal?

I torqued the nut hand tight, assembled everything and then ensured that there was no play in the bearing either way.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 7, 2019)

Are you sure the races are set all the way into the hubs?


----------



## chadzeilenga (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey Jim,
that was my first thought. I installed the races with my bench vise and pressed them in with the races from the old bearings, so I'm fairly confident that they are fully seated. I wasn't wild about removing the hubs after I had greased them all...haha

I did have the same issue on both sides. I ensured that the hub was fully seated on the spindle and there was no movement side/side and top/bottom with the wheel installed.


----------



## muddywaders (Jun 7, 2019)

No need for washer as long as nut is only contacting inner race of bearing.Chad I noticed you have a 89 Montero.I own a 89 ram 50(Mitsubishi mighty max) 4x4 that was supposed to be a temporary vehicle but has proved to be very reliable despite having a complicated emission controlled carb.How has your truck held up and what issues have you had?M.W.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 7, 2019)

Depending on how old your trailer is there are what is known as long and short spindles and hubs. The measurement from where the seal rides to the end of the threads are different along with the hub.


----------



## chadzeilenga (Jun 7, 2019)

muddywaders said:


> No need for washer as long as nut is only contacting inner race of bearing.Chad I noticed you have a 89 Montero.I own a 89 ram 50(Mitsubishi mighty max) 4x4 that was supposed to be a temporary vehicle but has proved to be very reliable despite having a complicated emission controlled carb.How has your truck held up and what issues have you had?M.W.



Hey MW,
Yea, I picked up the 89 about a year ago. I’ve been working through all the maintenance items. It’s been a fun ride. My only issue was previous owners Head Gasket repair didn’t hold up and I ended up replacing the engine with one that had lower miles. It allowed me to get all of the seals redone.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadzeilenga (Jun 7, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Depending on how old your trailer is there are what is known as long and short spindles and hubs. The measurement from where the seal rides to the end of the threads are different along with the hub.



That is interesting, the trailer is from 72 and was built by my grandfather. We have a pair of the modern Dexter hubs on it, so that might be why. The cotter pin went through, just was a little tight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

